# UML mit Eclipse automatisch erstellen



## scenic (17. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei Eclipse automatisch vom vorhandem java-code, Klassendiagramme erstellen? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## @x.l (17. Dez 2008)

Eclipse UML


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2008)

http://green.sourceforge.net/


----------



## keingoogle (20. Jan 2011)

@x.l hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse UML



Auch wenn der Thread schon extrem alt ist, hört auf mit den nervigen Google Links wenn jemand nach etwas fragt. Bin nämlich nach der Google Suche nach einem UML Plugin für Eclipse hier gelandet und werde hier wieder zu Google geschickt was mich dann wieder hier her schickt usw. Ziemlich rekursiv das ganze.


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2011)

Suche mal im Forum


----------



## Andi_CH (21. Jan 2011)

... was einen logischerweise direkt in diesen Thread führt :lol:


----------

